# Dandelion Syrup



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dandelion Syrup - CookINPolish – Polish Food Recipes


In folk medicine it is a cure for cough and cold. It's sometimes called Dandelion honey, but actually it is Dandelion syrup. Try this easy recipe.




cookinpolish.com


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A gent used to pay us kids 25 cents a full paper grocery bag for prime flowers for wine making.
We was makin coin! l.o.l.
I've made wine from them too.

Really interesting seeing a syrup recipe.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> A gent used to pay us kids 25 cents a full paper grocery bag for prime flowers for wine making.
> We was makin coin! l.o.l.
> I've made wine from them too.
> 
> ...


My dad tried wine once. He wasn't paying very good attention and it boiled all over on the stove. Mom was none to happy. His first time was his last time.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m gonna do this


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

That's weird never heard of it. Wonder what it tastes like?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

HAD a sample of wine once-wasnt much.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickman1978 said:


> My dad tried wine once. He wasn't paying very good attention and it boiled all over on the stove. Mom was none to happy. His first time was his last time.


Alright Dad! l.o.l.. Credit for trying though.

I removed most the green from flower bases , but the wine had a bit of "whang" to it.
Might have just been too dry. 
Still have a bottle in the basement from a batch years ago. But it is probably horrid , being more a white than anything.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I recently tasted the leaves and found them to be very bitter. Haven't tried the flowers, stems or roots yet. I thought about asking about dandelion recipes on here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

PunyTrout said:


> I recently tasted the leaves and found them to be very bitter. Haven't tried the flowers, stems or roots yet. I thought about asking about dandelion recipes on here. Thanks for posting.


The small young leaves are ideal.
Richer soil can help , but I only pick a couple placers pesticides and other chemicals are not applied that are , rough?

Bacon helps too with cooked down greens. I don't eat raw dandelion. Do eat raw plantain. Chopped small and again young leaves. Older ones have tougher fibers that are visible.

Had cookies someone else made with dandelion flowers /tops in them. Didn't really notice them as a flavor in the mouth .

Stems I'd dodge.
Roots I should dry / toast in the oven and chop/grind and try coffee out of. Then add to coffee to stretch it if it is decent... But one site might not need digging , and around my yard they run small.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd gladly trade use of my lawn for morel spots


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

PunyTrout said:


> I recently tasted the leaves and found them to be very bitter. Haven't tried the flowers, stems or roots yet. I thought about asking about dandelion recipes on here. Thanks for posting.


You can easily boil the leaves like spinach.
Acidify with vinegar if too bitter.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Gamekeeper said:


> You can easily boil the leaves like spinach.
> Acidify with vinegar if too bitter.


Thanks. I was tasting them raw as a baseline. Next time I'll try wilting them.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

22 Chuck said:


> HAD a sample of wine once-wasnt much.


GPA used to make the wine but the syrup is a new one. I'd love to try it

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

PunyTrout said:


> Thanks. I was tasting them raw as a baseline. Next time I'll try wilting them.


Many of those natural foods eaten by the natives are all about availability of vitamins at certain times of the year.

Iron is a big part of dandelions just like vitamin C and some of the spring grasses that are kind of sour. After a long winter of malnutrition, your body is called to eat certain things.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I wondering if I can collect the flowers and put them in a paper bag and let them dry out until I have collected enough for a batch of syrup. In other words do the flowers need to be freshly picked or can dried flowers be used as well? If the pollen is an integral component of the syrup recipe then does that negate the use of dried flowers?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going to have my wife try this. Anyone else giving it a try, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

After soaking for 24 hours. Time to add sugar and boil.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------

